# Bock Nib Dayacom Feed Problems



## Alex D (Apr 18, 2014)

After finishing my first fountain pen, a Jr. Gent II, I replaced the nib with a Bock #5 180 from Indy Pen Dance, using the stock Dayacom feed.

I have had nothing but problems writing with it.  At first it is poor starting, then skipping, then eventually it won't write at all until I go through the litanny or restarting tricks.

I'm not talking about leaving the cap off.  If I end a sentence, pause a second (literally), and it will not start or will need repeated swipes to get it going.  Soon thereafter, it won't write at all.

I've read Lou's tips, I've moved the feed almost to the edge of the tines, I've tried a second feed and a second nib, I've tried three inks (Noodlers bulletproof black via converter, Franklin Covery and Waterman via cartridge) and nothing works.

I tried putting in the stock Dayacom nib and it flows fine (there are other issues with that nib, but it does write without skipping and doesn't have starting issues).

It seems like the Bock upgrade is a common one and I don't see a lot of other complaints, so there must be somethig wrong with my set up.

Any thoughts on this?  I ordered a Meisternib complete set with the JoWo nib and feed, but I would like to get these Bock nibs to work since when it is writing, I really like the feel, and, frankly, I like the look as well!  Plus, I was hoping to use a Bock nib on another pen that is going to a true fountain pen user and at the very least I want it to write!

Any and all tips appreciated. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you have something you can use to get a close look at the nibs?  (a 10x loupe or better would be nice)  When you do, look at the slit in the bock nib that won't flow and the dayacom nib that will flow.  How do they compare?  I find that sometimes "upgrade" nibs come with crud in the slit that impairs flow or the nib got "adjusted" during transport somewhere and the slit has been closed up resulting in anemic flow.  

With the nibs installed, does the feed contact the underside of the nib the same way for both?  If there is a gap between the feed and the bock nib (can you get a piece of paper between them?) then that will give you problems.  Is the slit in the feed centered in the nib breather hole?

If you are extending the feed more with the bock nib, make sure you aren't losing contact with your ink supply at the back.  

Here's a link to an article you might find helpful.  

http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/IPGnibs2

There are some youtube videos on tuning fountain pens that you might find helpful.  I don't have any links at hand, but a search of youtube may turn up something helpful.

Ed


----------



## Curly (Apr 18, 2014)

Are you using the stock ink cartridges that came with the kit? A different ink can make a difference sometimes.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2014)

Alex, if you would send me the section (just the section with the nib and feed) and I will see about tuning it for you with one of my Jr's. Roy


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 18, 2014)

The nib probably just needs to be tuned. I've never had one quite that bad without adjustments but I also use mostly PSI hardware. You may want to give this a try:

Fine tuning and Adjusting a Nib - YouTube


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2014)

How new is your Dayacom FP? I found that the nib and feed changed at about the same time the threads changed on the new sets (new threads, different feed). The new Dayacom sets I bought don't work well with ANY nib upgrade.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 19, 2014)

I've had a similar issue with a Bock nib installed on a JrGentII. After awhile I found out a gap (at the front) between the top of the feed and the underside of the nib, exactly  as parklandturner indicated above. I heated a bit the feed and shaped it to fit its companion nib. Since then it's my everyday pen.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back to this, Easter weekend with the family kept me away from here!

The two pens I have been trying to get to work are both less than 6 months old, probably closer to four months.  Unfortunately I can't be more precise than that.

I am not using the stock cartridges and I have tried three different inks.

Thank you for the link to that Edison article, very informative indeed!

Roy, I will be sending you a PM tomorrow and will indeed be taking you up on your generous offer.  I'm hoping that a trip to Roy's will be a learning experience for me.

Thanks for all the great tips!
Alex


----------

